

Ask HN:looking for c++/java sites and methods Interview Questions - umenline

Im a bit rusty and haven't bean in interview for about 9 years , i want to be prepared what are the best sites for such task ? ( there are to much ..)
Thanks
======
gaustin
I'd suggest looking at some Java or C++ Q/A on StackOverflow. You can drill
down by more specific technologies related to the jobs you're applying for.

Other than that, a quick Google search shows plenty of sites offering
interview questions. Most of them look pretty bozo though.

~~~
umenline
this is the problem the info over load of sits and info

